# Mucas plug frustration!!**UPDATED PICS**



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 28, 2012)

Apple lost her plug 3 1/2 wks ago and still no baby. Bag looks like it may burst but still noooo baby. I have been feeling baby(s) move for almost 4wks now since I noticed she was with kid  but still no baby. She isolates herself from the herd, doesnt even want to be in with them but still no baby!!!!! grrr is this normal?????? Shes a first freshener. Im starting to worry a little.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 28, 2012)

If you are that worried, you could always call a vet or lube up and go in yourself to see if anything is going on. Is she off feed or anything like that? Does she have a temp?


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 28, 2012)

She definatly has an appetite and no fever. Im just worried that she lost her plug so long ago.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 28, 2012)

She's probably fine.  If she's eatin', poopin', peein', etc. ok....then it's just DOE CODE.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 28, 2012)

She may have lost part of the plug too and not all of it, but even if she lost the whole thing, it just means the opening to her cervix is no longer sealed up.  I would imagine that it is like in humans where a woman can lose the plug and even have her cervix be dialated a bit but still be weeks away from labor.  I agree, though, call a vet if you are worried and want to put you mind at ease or if you start seeing signs that something is off.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Feb 28, 2012)

I bet your fine....relax...breath....probably fine....my friends doe that just had her kid yesterday lost her plug goo like a MONTH ago! Got a call "we're having babies!"  I said no...go check your calendar...dates ALL wrong....and sure enough...no baby for a month....but she sure did make some ucky drippy goo like it was any day now!

now...go breath...relax....could be any day now...or next week...don't let the goat know you are waiting though...she'll hold out and kid when you aren't looking if you do!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks! I guess this is what I get for assuming I was safe to keep my bucklings with my herd and just "watch" them. Lesson learned. I cant wait to see what she gives me though.


----------



## Bryannjamie (Feb 29, 2012)

Hmm, I almost hate to tell you this, but I would go get her checked and this is why.  We have a couple pregnant does, not sure how far along.  I have one that wasnt very big, had kidded before, and dropped her plug yesterday.  The last three days she has been a loner and not eating anything but hay.  We seperated her yesterday and she was calm, but stressed, you could see her close her eyes during contractions, spent most of her time lying on the ground.  I came back an hour later and one kid delivered, one was passing.  She was lying down , not pushing and the kids were lifeless.  I believe she went early and they werent ready.  First because she was so small, but moreso because they looked under developed, not fully furred, tongues were loosely hanging out, no respirations whatsoever and eyes stuck shut....and their hearts were beating strong and regular for hours.  This is the first time we have ever had any kidding issues.  We dont believe in involvement of the birthing of any of our animals, that the mothers are instinctual and capable.  
Nothing I could have done here anyway.
I am not sure how close to human experiences goats are but I also think her water broke early
If anyone has any other thoughts i would love to here, but in the meantime, prepare for the possiblity


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 29, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She's probably fine.  If she's eatin', poopin', peein', etc. ok....then it's just DOE CODE.


Not had any baby goats yet, but have been around horses and cows.  I agree with Rolls.  Our first goat birth is 50 days away.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)

Bryannjamie said:
			
		

> Hmm, I almost hate to tell you this, but I would go get her checked and this is why.  We have a couple pregnant does, not sure how far along.  I have one that wasnt very big, had kidded before, and dropped her plug yesterday.  The last three days she has been a loner and not eating anything but hay.  We seperated her yesterday and she was calm, but stressed, you could see her close her eyes during contractions, spent most of her time lying on the ground.  I came back an hour later and one kid delivered, one was passing.  She was lying down , not pushing and the kids were lifeless.  I believe she went early and they werent ready.  First because she was so small, but moreso because they looked under developed, not fully furred, tongues were loosely hanging out, no respirations whatsoever and eyes stuck shut....and their hearts were beating strong and regular for hours.  This is the first time we have ever had any kidding issues.  We dont believe in involvement of the birthing of any of our animals, that the mothers are instinctual and capable.
> Nothing I could have done here anyway.
> I am not sure how close to human experiences goats are but I also think her water broke early
> If anyone has any other thoughts i would love to here, but in the meantime, prepare for the possiblity


abortions 2 to 3 weeks  early are not that uncommon in livestock. Sounds like yours aborted right about 3 weeks early.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> She's probably fine.  If she's eatin', poopin', peein', etc. ok....then it's just DOE CODE.


I agree.  You will know if she isn't feeling well.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Feb 29, 2012)

Well in the mean time Im looking at every little thing she does. Im inspecting her bag and hoo hoo several times a day. And today, shes acting a little weird! Yes, she went out to the back pasture and she never does that, doesnt that mean something. I need a job!     And please think pink, blue eyes and lots of color


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 29, 2012)

Blue Dog Farms said:
			
		

> Well in the mean time Im looking at every little thing she does. Im inspecting her bag and hoo hoo several times a day. And today, shes acting a little weird! Yes, she went out to the back pasture and she never does that, doesnt that mean something. I need a job!     And please think pink, blue eyes and lots of color


I think that means it is a nice warm day and she wants to go out and graze. 



I do see your point, she could be isolating herself and getting ready to kid.  I am just picking on you. I do the same thing. Drives my husband crazy. He is the kind of person that says, they are in labor, when the first kid is on the ground.


----------



## mama24 (Feb 29, 2012)

Don't use the mucous plug as a sign of imminent labor! I'm sure it's the same for goats as it is for people. Most women lose their mucous plugs while in labor or just before, but some can lose it weeks or even months before the baby is born! I was 3cm dialated and lost my plug with my 2nd child when I was 7mos pregnant! He was born on time, too, so I went another 2 months!


----------



## dhansen (Feb 29, 2012)

The ONLY assign I really trust is the super hard, very full udder.  All the other signs have teased me and driven me nuts!  Usually I will see a string of goo, that goes along with it.
Grrrr...goats can make you little nuts!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

dhansen said:
			
		

> The ONLY assign I really trust is the super hard, very full udder.  All the other signs have teased me and driven me nuts!  Usually I will see a string of goo, that goes along with it.
> Grrrr...goats can make you little nuts!


No, no, no.  It's not nuts.  It's G.A.S.  You are perfectly sane.  Yes, that's it.  SANE I TELL YOU.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 29, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> dhansen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me I'm sane too? So as maybe I can start to believe it


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 29, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There there, you ARE SANE.  Yes, you are sane.  Those voices you are hearing telling you to feed them every 15 minutes?  Those are goat voices.  They are real.  Goats do that.  It's normal.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 3, 2012)

Apple has decided to stay pregnant forever. She likes the special treatment, sleeping in the warm cozey kidding stall, her own grain, free run of the property. Shes enjoying my extra attention so shes just not going to kid. She softens her ligs just to get me going and her bag gets bigger every time I look at her. She even went as far as to not finish her dinner the other night, uhh huh. Today, she looks dropped, but Im not biting! Ok maybe a little. Her business looks a little open too, but Im sure she just pee'd or something. Am I crazy enough yet???? She could make us some money giving other does classes on the doe code!


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 3, 2012)

Blue Dog Farms said:
			
		

> Apple has decided to stay pregnant forever. She likes the special treatment, sleeping in the warm cozey kidding stall, her own grain, free run of the property. Shes enjoying my extra attention so shes just not going to kid. She softens her ligs just to get me going and her bag gets bigger every time I look at her. She even went as far as to not finish her dinner the other night, uhh huh. Today, she looks dropped, but Im not biting! Ok maybe a little. Her business looks a little open too, but Im sure she just pee'd or something. Am I crazy enough yet???? She could make us some money giving other does classes on the doe code!


You are still speaking in coherent sentences, so you are not quite there yet.  I predict 2 more days should have you pulling your hair out and sitting in a corner mumbling.....that will be about right timing for her.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to say that doing a driveway breeding and paying for the blood pregnancy test was the best thing I did.  I know the three days Nina was with the buck and I know for sure she is pregnant based on her blood test and of course she is getting big and developing an udder.  Based on what I know, she should be due between April 19 - April 21, maybe a week early or a day or so late.   I did not want to be going almost crazy wondering.

Good Luck!  keep typing and you should be ok.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 3, 2012)

Heres some pics from today





What?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 3, 2012)

Nope not crazy.  You are only taking pictures of goat bottoms and goat udders and goats faces (why the face?)  and goat tummies and being online constantly to report the progress and NO that's perfectly sane, rational behavior.  Yep, sane AND rational.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 3, 2012)

The face is because she wont stand still to let me get good pics of her back side so I figuresd if she really wants to show her pretty side who am I to stop her?? And I am glad for your reassurance on my sanity issue, at least Im in good company


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

Yup we all know it's normal, if you didn't do it, that would be not normal.  What a beautiful girl you have.


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not gonna lie...my first thought when I saw the pics was:

DOES THAT GOAT MATCH THE TURKEYS??  She looks like she's the same color as that one in the background...is your barnyard color coded?

just kidding...but she is a pretty girl


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh my.

I was studying your hoo hoo shot for future reference and hubby walks by.  He takes a peek at what I am studying and well, the eyebrows go straight up.

hubby says "yeah, um, I'm going to bed".

 it gets quiet for a minute......

he adds "and I am wearing my long pajamas.  just in case"



then the man walks down the hall muttering about 12 step programs for folks that have "problems with certain kinds of pics"



MEN!


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Mar 4, 2012)

My husband is LONG over the goat hoohoo issues....since we still have 2 does due to kid in March and April he comes home asking "Are there any goats parts I need to see BEFORE I go in the house?"  when he gets off of work...because he KNOWS I am going to show him ANYWAYS...even if it means parading them into the house....

I just want him to know what to do if aliens abduct me and leave him here alone with the goats   One can NEVER be TOO prepared right?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey now, not all men are grossed out by these photos.  My wife just says, I don't think you cared as much about me when I was having our three chiildren.  To which I reply, you had a doctor who did all the caring and told us if we need to worry or when the time was near.  Again, I get "the look".


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 4, 2012)

lol actually I prefer a black goat, Apple was DHs pick, but she has grown on me. My pic was her chunky sister Olive.





You cant appreciate her chunk factor in this oic but she has the cutest round rump and shes more compact that Apple, but I love both of these girls. They where bottle babies, and some of our first goats so they are special.


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 4, 2012)

So I did my own little investigation if you can call it that. I started thinking, my gilrs usually cycle together, so I looked up when my other girls are due just to see if Im right. Well when I looked it up I found that Olive is due 4/19 and Francesca is due 5/19 hmmm, maybe just maybe Apple is due 3/19??? Makes since if they cycle at the same time that they would be bred around the same time of the month  Maybe  just maybe althought the 18th is my birthday and we are supposed to be in Homosassa, so yep that sounds about right!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms (Mar 8, 2012)

Well Apple is just hanging out, but Im getting very nervous. Today I saw something jutting out on her side. Thinking how cute  little baby leg I felt it and wow, little is not the word!! Im afraid she has a rather large baby in there. The only thing I can image is that my 3mnth old A;pine buckling bred her. Possible I know  Im praying that this isnt the case. I have to go back and figure out when I got rid of him and is its possible.


----------

